# Butterworms?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I ordered some butterworms for Kashi, and they should be coming in in a couple of days for me to pick up. I was wondering if there was anything in particular I should be cautious about (like how with superworms you have to crush their heads so that they don't bite the hedgie's throat)?


Thanks


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There shouldn't be any dangers in particular to watch out for, just keep in mind they are fattier than mealies (but not quite as much as wax worms), and they are likely irradiated from being imported from south america. They should be perfectly safe to feed.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I ordered just ten... How do I preserve them? In the fridge like mealies?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Just ordered 10??? I had no idea you could get them in such small numbers. Usually 50 or so is the smallest # you can get... wherever you bought them from should give you instructions on keeping them. The fridge should be fine, unless you hear otherwise that the cold will kill them, or something. I'm not sure if it would, to be honest.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah I was surprised too :lol:
I only got 10 for now because I wanted to see if Kashi will like it, and I didn't know how to store them xD
I will have to ask the pet store when I go pick them up 

Thanks for your help LG!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I just got a PM from a very kind and very experienced hedgie owner passing on some concerns about the irradiation the butterworms go under. Because they are all imported, they are irradiated to sterilize them and keep them from reproducing and potentially damaging the north american ecosystems. There's a lot of controversy over whether the irradiated foods are safe, but there's a good chance they aren't. My recommendation is to research if you are worried and if in doubt, don't, for your hedgie's sake.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, I tried butterworms. No luck.
I spent $6 on 12 and now they're probably just going to go to waste.
I feel like Kashi perhaps tasted that they were treated with chemicals? He took one nip and after that he wasn't having any of it.

What's a good way to dispose of them? :|
Should I just throw them out or? >_>;


----------

